# The Floating Coral Leaf (demo for MIR, Otto Wagner Church)



## Guy Bacos (Feb 24, 2012)

This is my 2nd MIR demo. This one using one of the mystic spaces: Otto Wagner Church. The full reverberation time is of 8 sec. The are 3 mic options. Front of the Altar, Under the Dome and Back of the Nave. I chose Front the altar for this one.

The Floating Coral Leaf


Thanks for listening!

Guy


----------



## Dracarys (Feb 24, 2012)

So much depth, the stereo image is great and nicely mixed. Reverb is excellent, I wish Vienna SE had mic placements.

Thanks!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Tony! Yes, MIR is quite a tool.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Feb 25, 2012)

Quite beautiful Guy... Very pleasant listening to.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow that's a beautiful piece in a beautiful space.

Very well done indeed 

Stephen


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 26, 2012)

The most exiting moment for me: When the two flutes goes the line up with a strong cresc. stimulating the reverberation. Would be curious wheather it's possible in reality in this cathredal. Supposly with a brass instrument only. But very nice idea - I will keep that in mind  

btw Guy: In my venues of MIR this church is called Steinhofkirche :?:


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 26, 2012)

doubleattack @ Sun Feb 26 said:


> The most exiting moment for me: When the two flutes goes the line up with a strong cresc. stimulating the reverberation.


I like that part too. :wink: 

I love the fluid feeling you've created with this piece.

@doubleattack - Paul Horn did some CDs recorded in large halls that use the interaction of the instrument and the hall reverb.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 26, 2012)

I am very impressed, Guy! 

MIR seems to be *the* tool!

Great composition and arrangement too!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 26, 2012)

So great. I stopped breathing.


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 26, 2012)

@synergie 543: Thanks for the hint! I will listen to it.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Floating Coral Leaf, ALTERNATIVE mix (demo for MIR, Otto Wagner Church)*

I made new mix with a shorter rev, although I want to be careful to not defeat the purpose of the church rev which is different from a concert hall, but perhaps the first one might of been a bit heavy for certain passages. Anyway, it would be nice to get some feedback between both versions, and which you prefer.


----------



## germancomponist (Feb 27, 2012)

Hm, I prefer the first version.... . 

But I agree with Terry about less verb on choir.... . Maybe you could do a third mix with only changing the reverb on the choir? 

Experimenting is the best way.....


----------



## michaelv (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: The Floating Coral Leaf, ALTERNATIVE mix (demo for MIR, Otto Wagner Church)*

I know that the piece is primarily a showcase for the reverb, but let's not forget the composition itself, which serves to display it so admirably. For the sake of the musical invention, I prefer the revision, because more instrumental detail becomes apparent, when "uncloaked" of the rather, for my taste, overpowering reverb. I now hear subtleties that were not so evident in the original.

I still get a sense of a magical space, but not to the detriment of Guy's gorgeous textures and writing. I love the hypnotic, floating flute tremolos.

Great work, again, Guy: you're beginning to annoy me.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!

Since I don't like to have 2 different mixes, I opted for the one with a bit less rev but just on the choir.


----------

